# 1975 14' Mitchell skiff project



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

New to the forum but have been a long time lurker. My family had owned a boat manufacturing shop for a long time and I learned the trade well. I've customized gheenoes and other little boats but this will be my masterpiece if it turns out like I want. I'm hoping I'll get some feedback and ideas for it on here so any advice is greatly appreciated. I post pictures on Facebook and stuff of my projects but the people on this forum are the ones that can really appreciate a good project boat so I'll post pics from start to finish. Will post some pictures tonight after work! Thank you in advance for any help!


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

got her out of the woods and on an old trailer i had. starting this weekend with the tear down!








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]

this is just a sketch of what i want to do to it. will be an internal 10 gallon tank under front deck and a yamaha F40 for power!


----------



## jacobhicks112 (Sep 23, 2014)

Looks great! That boat looks just like my Wenzel skiff that i am redoing. If i could give you one suggestion i would try to place more weight up front. With these little boats they are going to squat a lot. With all that extra weight like the motor and live well, it will probably stick the bow in the air, even with the gas up front.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

schweeet boat ! 

how much for that mower?


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

That's a good suggestion. I'm going to put trim tabs on it for running nose down in chop but you're right about sitting still. Maybe batteries and a live well up front?


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

Max HP is 30.  I'm getting 33 mph with a 25 Johnson on mine and to me that's ROLLING in that little boat.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlry1hZcgsM&list=UUjB0p4_pThCiUH2Xkq9Rg_Q

I'd love to see what I could get with a 30, but I'm scared to know how it would do with a 40!


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

Yes but in adding more weight than just your front deck... I'll have front deck back deck storage walk around gunwales poling platform yeti cooler false floor and everything... A 40hp is probably a tad too much but I love fast skiffs... I'll use this one in tournaments as well as my other skiff so I need to get to places quickly. If I'm not hittin near 40pmh it isn't fast enough! Lol


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm also adding a rear deck shortly. I was pleasantly surprised with the 33 mph from the 25, shocked even. I typically am a speed guy too, but not sure I'd want 40 in that little boat lol. I can't wait to see your progress...good luck!
By the way, mine is also a '75 model. I bought it from a user here, 1Ton, last spring. Great little skiff!


----------



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

I look forward to seeing some build updates on this build. My son and I are currently working on his 14 wenzel. Your boat is very similar. I will say your boat has beautiful lines and a good looking side profile!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Very nice. One thing ive always wanted to see someone do wit one of these woukd be to add 2 feet to it. After than beam to length would be ideal imo, if thats beyond what your trying to do, some afterplane boxes would add bouyancy (much needed) and are easy enough to add


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

[/img]







[/img]

Cut straights out so I can bi-ax them, fill with lightweight marine putty called "air-bubbles." Began cutting out rotten transom and will replace with penske board. I'll be working on it more now, was slacking off for the holidays and fishing trips to Louisiana!


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

So I've done some work the past week or so. Pet a new composite transom in, laminated the straights, filled the straights, laminated over the putty, and tonight sticking my stringers in place so I can laminate them tomorrow. Then I can start my floor and the more fun parts of the build. Gotta get the grunt stuff outta the way first though. [ch128077]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Looking good


----------



## ITRDEC (Feb 3, 2015)

Can't wait for more updates


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

Ok so I have been working on it every night. Just haven't updated that often but I'll keep up with it from now on. So far I've done transom, straights, stringers, bulkheads, floor, rigging tubes, rod tubes, gas tank, gunwale bulkheads/rod locker holders.... Next is gelcoat on inside if front deck, then decks and gunwales, then hatches and console (already made it just have to install it, then primer, paint, non skid and rig it up!









[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Hell yeah! Keep it comin.
If your accepting comments...
Given the location of the gas tank, it ruins the chance for a bulkhead hatch. That space in front of the gas tank would be perfect for a dedicated anchor/rope hatch if you added another bulkhead in front of the gas tank and a harsh in the top deck. Just a thought

The rod holders came out killer and the rest of the design is laid out nicely.

Where will the batteries go? ( if any)
Will the boat be pole only or will it have a trolling motor?


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

It is in fact getting a flush deck hatch but it will be access to the entire under deck storage. I probably won't have an anchor on account of this boat will only be in shallow water and have a "stick" anchor off the transom. Will be putting things like fly boxes and tackle boxes, first aid kit etc up in the bow. Will be a bait well/live well in back but will probably be most likely used for dry storage because I don't fish with live bait and I have another flats boat I use for tournaments. Battery and fire extinguisher will go inside the small center console, and probably a removable trolling motor for when I feel like exploring, mostly poling skiff though.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I agree partially, and not to be safety Nancy but an anchor is really nice to have in an emergency


----------



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

Looking great! We are doing the same kind of lay out on our Wenzel restored. That boat has done nice lines to it, look forward to seeing the progression.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

> I agree partially, and not to be safety Nancy but an anchor is really nice to have in an emergency


Yeah I agree with the anchor thing


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

Ok ok I'll bring an anchor with me lol. In other news I made a little progress this Saturday!








[/img]







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

Got the deck and gunwales bonded in on the outside. When I make my hatch I'll crawl inside and bond it there too. I have a few more things to do in the back before I put that deck on.








[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

Super nice man


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Very nice work!
Are those pieces of rail road track ?


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

No comment hahaha


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> No comment hahaha


"I legally purchased them for scrap weight value from a recycling facility" would be a good answer lol


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

Nope. Uncle is a retired train engineer and have them to us from an abandoned track they were decommissioning with permission


----------



## trplsevenz (Oct 29, 2012)

> > No comment hahaha
> 
> 
> "I legally purchased them for scrap weight value from a recycling facility" would be a good answer lol


recycling facilities wont touch rail with a 10' pole.

nice work dude!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That is going to be one fine skiff [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

Wow! That looks so freaking good!


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

Lamination is done! Well, except a small piece. Everything is taped in. All that's left is console install, primer, paint, and rigging!








[/img]







[/img]


----------



## Mb311 (Jan 31, 2015)

That thing is gunna he sick! Sweet rig


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Any updates?
Probably my favorite thread on the site right now


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

Got the bottom polished up, console glassed in, hatch in rear done (waiting on U-channel for waterproof front hatch) and a lot of grinding fairing work done. Tomorrow I'll putty it up and paint it this next weekend hopefully. The trim tabs came in the mail as well as some miscellaneous hinges, latches, and the hatch door for the console. Next is motor (yami F40), bobs 6" hydraulic jack plate, and new trailer!









[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

Also!!! As of right now the boat only weighs 376 pounds!!! All said and done with the motor on it I think it is a fair guesstimate that the boat should weigh under 600 pounds fully rigged up ready to fish!


----------



## Gators52__20 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sweet skiff man, real clean work...


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

Got console hatch cut out, started the dreaded finish work and dragging putty, as well as the water proof ring for the front hatch...







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]
Father in law trying out the helm.







[/img]


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

[/img] got the waterproof ring put on the box hatch and fixed sings on bottom. All that's left is finish work and rigging


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice work man. I'm diggin' this


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

Decided to add a lip around the inside of the gunwales.








[/img]







[/img]







[/img]

Been moving slow due to work and rain but I did my the yami f40 delivered to me the other day! Hydraulic steering and jack place with Bennett trim tabs! Almost done!!!


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Keep the pictures coming it is looking great!


----------



## kbrasher91 (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm in love with this build. Can you give me an estimated finished cost on the total build?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I love the looks of that. Chines and laps


----------



## Gavin10202001 (Apr 9, 2014)

looking great keep it up, I know it is monotonous but it will be worth it.


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

Can't believe the putty work is almost done. Letting this last bit cure hard over night then sand it tomorrow and in gelcoat that night. Then it's primer, paint, non-skid and rigging. Catching redfish on fly in no time!!!








/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Can't believe what you started with and now how good it looks that to skill. Very good job. Can't wait to see how it looks in the water


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

Incredible build! Will be keeping a close eye on this for the finished product and how it fishes. Great work man!


----------



## scsdiver (Oct 27, 2014)

yeah you have deff inspired me to make a few changes on mine!! great thread and awesome build can't wait to see the finish product.


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks for the compliments guys! Got the floor and walls in gelcoat last night (seadek is going in those areas) and tonight everything else gets prime red cause it'll be painted and non-skidded 








[/img]







[/img]


----------



## Brad2048 (Sep 30, 2014)

That thing is too cool! Good work.


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

Got it in primer last night and sanded it today. Tomorrow it get 545 primer where the paint will be, then I'll non-skid it everywhere else the day after that. I can finally see that light at the end of the tunnel. 








[/img]







[/img]


----------



## ITRDEC (Feb 3, 2015)

Coming along so good... Keep it up


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

You really know what your doing. That boat looks longer than 14'


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

got her sanded and in 545 primer today. sand and paint tomorrow! well technically its 14'5" 








[/img]







[/img]


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

One of the cleanest builds on here in a long time…nice work.


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

Griptex non skid is on and I'll put the sealing coat of paint on later tonight. And now starts the rigging phase!!!!








[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## scsdiver (Oct 27, 2014)

your have done a really awesome job!! where are the hinges for your hatches?


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

> your have done a really awesome job!! where are the hinges for your hatches?


thank you!!! i just haven't rigged it up with hinges and everything yet.


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

its finally DONE! i don't consider the rigging process to be part of the "build" cause its too much fun. the boat building process is done! picking up the trailer at lunch tomorrow and putting her on it! the nonskid came out great and the fine line is almost perfect! will post rigging pictures all the way through tip the first slime on the deck!!! this boat project turned out better than i could have ever expected...and the boat looks 10 times better in person!








/img]







/img]







/img]







/img]







/img]







/img]







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

[/img]


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

[/img]


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

[/img]


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Pure awesomeness man


----------



## ccolding (Feb 4, 2010)

What type hinges are you planning on using for your hatches?


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Wow, I love how the cap is glassed to the hull. That hull is solid. Cant buy a production boat with that attention to detail.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Great build. [smiley=y-10.gif]


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

First class build, look forward to seeing this come together.


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

the first day of rigging went well. who knew it would take so long to countersink hatches and hinges. the stainless steel accessories really break up the paint and make it look better though.








[/img]


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

This is coming together awesome, it looks like professional work. How do you plan to waterproof the hatches? It's hard to tell if you added gutters or not.


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

> This is coming together awesome, it looks like professional work. How do you plan to waterproof the hatches? It's hard to tell if you added gutters or not.


Yes the hatches are waterproof. Basically I laminated U-channel under the deck just sticking out around the lip of the hatches.


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

[/img]


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

[/img]


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

[/img]


----------



## Brad2048 (Sep 30, 2014)

Looks fantastic. What are you powering with and how are you going to hang it? Jack plate?


----------



## trplsevenz (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice work! Got any tips for how you counter sunk the latches and hinges? I need to do the same thing.


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

> Nice work! Got any tips for how you counter sunk the latches and hinges? I need to do the same thing.


I drew out where the hatch needed to be then used a small drill bit around the perimeter of the outline, then used that bit to connect my dots. After that I used a large drill bit to hone out the deck until it fit flush.


----------



## scsdiver (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks!! have you tried routing it before? i was contemplating making a jig to do exactly what you described but using my router instead?


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

> Thanks!! have you tried routing it before? i was contemplating making a jig to do exactly what you described but using my router instead?


Yeah my router broke and was too lazy to go get a new one lol. But it would work great if you have one [ch128077][ch127996]


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

Looks amazing. Is it getting a platform on the back?


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

> Looks amazing. Is it getting a platform on the back?


Yes sir! Platform on back, casting platform on front, and micro pole anchor on back


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

This is the best skiff reincarnation on here in a long time excluding all the Whiprays of course


----------



## Slingblade01 (Jun 11, 2015)

Love what you've done, wish I had the skills you have . Great looking skiff


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

I like it! This thing looks great! What is the console mounting structural material made from? I had one from that company and the helm became very loose because it crushed the honeycomb stuff (technical right?!) when does the motor go on?

Andy


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

Can anyone help me with some information on how high up the transom I need to mount the atlas micro jacket jack plate? Never had a jack plate before so it's a first for me. Any info is greatly appreciated or maybe a link to another thread about it? 
Also, need help finding a place where I can get a seat cushion for back deck... 








[/img]


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

Got the jack plate and trim tabs on. They look close to the motor but they're really not and I've tested them and there is plenty of clearance with motor. Cavitation won't be an issue either. Tonight the motor goes on, tomorrow the poking platform, and water test Friday with a possible fish trip on Saturday morning in the lagoon!!!








[/img]







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

Boat is at marine specialties in new Smyrna beach getting the motor mounted and hydraulic steering ran. Should get it back Monday. A few more little things to out in it and hopefully water test on next Saturday. Still waiting on the seadek guy to cut my floor pattern, but I'll take it out without the seadek if it isn't ready yet


----------



## taco29403 (Jun 16, 2015)

The wait it killing me.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Very high caliber of work!
Personally I wouldn't put sea deck on that skiff. It looks too good... and unless it's going to be garage kept, the sea deck will fade and breakdown. Save your money. But that's just my opinion


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

Didn't realize you were local to me. Really want to see this thing in person some time. My buddy is building the 91 johnsen on here, so there may be two pretty similar boats running around the lagoon


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That boat rocks especially from where you started. Love the color


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

[/img]


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

[/img]


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

[/img]


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

Looks incredible. You did a hell of a job on it. Need some on-the-water shots with some slime on it now


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

[/img]


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

> Looks incredible. You did a hell of a job on it. Need some on-the-water shots with some slime on it now


I have to do a few minor things like put the platform on and run a few wires but the motor shop will run it on Tuesday to check everything out and I'll have it slimed by next weekend!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I want to congratulate you for taking a wreck of a boat to a new show room version. That takes skill


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

[/img]


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

[/img]


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

[/img]


----------



## casartj (Jun 2, 2014)

Very Nice! 
Who made the poling platform?


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

> Very Nice!
> Who made the poling platform?


I did [ch128513]


----------



## Brad2048 (Sep 30, 2014)

Wow... Came out really awesome. That 40 looks huge in respect to the boat!


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

[/img]


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

[/img]


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

My buddy caught the first fish on it because I was poking him around. We broke the boat in right!!!! Tailing in the evening.







[/img]


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

[/img]


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

[/img]


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Sick!
You definitely set the bar high for everyone rebuilding a mitchel/Johnsen skiff, heck any skiff


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

How would you say it balances with you on the platform and someone up front fishing? A friend is building one and is thinking he needs sponsons. He'll be running a smaller 2stroke for power. Interested to hear your thoughts after having it on the water.

Looks really, really good man!


----------



## surferjman (Dec 1, 2014)

> How would you say it balances with you on the platform and someone up front fishing? A friend is building one and is thinking he needs sponsons. He'll be running a smaller 2stroke for power. Interested to hear your thoughts after having it on the water.
> 
> Looks really, really good man!


Honestly, it is a little tippy, but it's a 14' micro skiff.. With me on the platform and someone up front its tippy, but 2 people up front and it's really stable so it's all about getting weight ratios right when your building it. I'm not too sure sponsons will help enough to justify the amount of work it takes to put them on. A 14' micro skiff will always be tippy unless you put a pontoon on the side of it lol. Hope this helps!


----------



## arkimbrell6 (Jul 1, 2015)

Great job on the skiff!  I have the exact hull and planning to rebuild soon.  Mine is called a Queen Craft built out of Panama City in 1973.   Anyhow, my rebuild design should be very similar to what you have done.  Can you provide any insight into performance with the F40? Top speed, cruise, prop, etc...  How is the weight distribution with fuel and battery placement working out?  Any more in water pictures?   Thanks


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

> > How would you say it balances with you on the platform and someone up front fishing? A friend is building one and is thinking he needs sponsons. He'll be running a smaller 2stroke for power. Interested to hear your thoughts after having it on the water.
> >
> > Looks really, really good man!
> 
> ...


Thanks man! I assume you mean side to side tippy? He's thinking he'll need more floatation in the back while on the platform. Any idea what you're drafting at rest? Hope to see you at the ramp one day.


----------



## scsdiver (Oct 27, 2014)

i got to ask how shallow do you think you can get with it?


----------



## Jwilly571 (Jul 5, 2015)

Boat Looks Amazing. Nice Job!


----------



## Slingblade01 (Jun 11, 2015)

Beautiful! [smiley=y-10.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Surferjman - I cannot see any of the photos on your thread. Do you still have the photos available anywhere? I am really interested in seeing your work. Thanks!


----------

